# Parking at Asda



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Again I hear that Asda are not happy with Motorhomes taking up two parking spots (MMM November).
I seem to recall this has been brought out in an earlier thread but well worth a reminder.
Apparently the Asda parking facilities are a separate organisation and it is suggested that if parking on Asda premises you inform them of your intentions.

Is this correct?

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

If there's any truth in this then just take your custom elsewhere. There's nothing special about Asda to draw me to their stores, especially when there are better quality supermarkets to be found. Asda will soon change their policy when their takings take a downturn in popular tourist areas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Parking spaces and access lanes are getting ever smaller. Even with a small car you will have trouble opening the door without worrying it will touch the next vehicle.

As for parking next to another vehicle with a childs car seat, forget it.!!

Then Sainsbury's limits your stay to 45 mins. Really makes you want to visit their establishments... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We parked in Asda when in Scotland this year, the trolley boys came and asked us to move as we were taking up two spaces. Parked out of the way I might add. I told them we were wanting to shop in there store. They had been told by the management to ask all motorhomes taking more than one space to leave. I was telling my sister who actually works for Asda and she asked her bosses, they knew nothing about this and put it down to the store manager. 

Her that has to be obeyed will never shop at Asda again.

Regards

Dill


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Dill said:


> We parked in Asda when in Scotland this year, the trolley boys came and asked us to move as we were taking up two spaces. Parked out of the way I might add. I told them we were wanting to shop in there store. They had been told by the management to ask all motorhomes taking more than one space to l
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dill


which asda was this dill pls.cheers jim m


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

With a community of over 71,000 members, who will each have a past or present average disposable income that is 1.5 times the national average, it would be interesting to ask Asda head office if the store should be blacklisted by MHF members. If the company knew they were taking on an organized and well connected group, rather than bullying individuals, they might think again.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pandalf said:


> With a community of over 71,000 members, who will each have a past or present average disposable income that is 1.5 times the national average, it would be interesting to ask Asda head office if the store should be blacklisted by MHF members. If the company knew they were taking on an organized and well connected group, rather than bullying individuals, they might think again.


I don't think Walmart will be quaking in their boots.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

pandalf said:


> ........... If the company knew they were taking on an organized and well connected group, .............


If only.

MHF members have never agreed to campaign on any issue as far as I am aware and there have been a few very worthy ones. Juddergate, Aires in the UK, overnight parking bans in empty car parks etc., Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I suggest a course of action for anyone coming across this hostility. 

Go back into the shop and fill in their complaints book about the attitude of any staff requesting you don't shop there because of the size of your vehicle! Add in the comments that you intend to publicise your treatment on a public access web site. I bet any money you get a call within the hour from the store manager, especially if you say you intend to contact their customer services at Head Office in leeds.

Then do just that!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohhh and park it right across the main doors while you do it - don't want to obstruct 2 of their precious parking spaces do you.

PS contrast this with Walmart's corporate attitude to RVs in the USA.

Q4 here
http://corporate.walmart.com/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Walmart*



Stanner said:


> Ohhh and park it right across the main doors while you do it - don't want to obstruct 2 of their precious parking spaces do you.
> 
> PS contrast this with Walmart's corporate attitude to RVs in the USA.
> 
> ...


Q4: Permission to park is extended by individual store managers, based on availability of parking space and local laws. Please contact management in each store to ensure accommodations before parking your RV. :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would agree that boringfrog is correct. however if you wish to complain about treatment by an individual store then email the CEO.
[email protected]

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last time Lady p shopped in ASDA she was given a parking "fine"
I never paid it and she now shops elsewhere.

Mind you we have a new ASDA opening three miles away. A lot easier than the current ten.
Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have parked in a lot of Asda car parks up and down the country and never had a problem, in fact a few have actually told us the best bit to park in so as not to get blocked in and we take up 2 spaces.


Jacquie


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

mollmagee said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> > We parked in Asda when in Scotland this year, the trolley boys came and asked us to move as we were taking up two spaces. Parked out of the way I might add. I told them we were wanting to shop in there store. They had been told by the management to ask all motorhomes taking more than one space to l
> ...


Hi Jim the Asda we stopped it was in Falkirk Sterlingshire

Regards

Dill


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Unwise to generalise about car parking at Asda

Our local "Asda" Car Park is in fact owned and administered by the Council and has nothing to do with the store


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Walmart*



boringfrog said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh and park it right across the main doors while you do it - don't want to obstruct 2 of their precious parking spaces do you.
> ...





> Walmart values RV travelers and considers them among our best customers. Consequently, we do permit RV parking on our store parking lots as we are able


....... and the "parking" referred to there is in fact overnight parking. Ordinary everyday - (during the day whilst shopping) - parking is generally never a problem. 
You only need to check before parking up overnight and that is only usually because of local ordinances or by-laws over which Walmart have no say or control or even discretion.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Up to you to reply to Asda*

Hi,
Response from Asda re motorhome parking as OP

I suggest you email direct with locations etc to

[email protected]

Ray

Hi Ray

Further to our conversation Ray, I've now spoken to the Management Team here at Asda House and there should be no reason why motor homes are not allowed in our car parks. You are paying customers like anyone else.

In order for us to look into this further and take it up with the relevant General Store Managers, I need details of the stores where you have been refused or asked to move on?

I look forward to hearing from you shortly Ray and if there is anything else I can help you with in the meantime, please let me know.

Kind regards

Rachel Eddon
Asda Service Team

Tel: 0800 952 0101


----------



## Davygt5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've never parked my motorhome at an Asda car park. (mind you I've only had it a month or so) Taking up four spaces as mine does would probably be the end for some jobsworth.

I did have some admiring glances from passers by as I watched telly sipping a cup of tea while waiting for the Mrs to do her shopping at the Tesco Direct store in Inverness


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Our MH takes up 4 spaces and in 8 years we have never had a problem with any supermarket here or abroad.

We always park in the least busy area which is nearly always the furthest from the door.

The only time a member of staff has approached us was in ASDA car park at LLandudno when they directed us to the most suitable location.

If we were ever told not to park I would seek out the manager for his comments.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

When the new Sainsbury store in Falmouth is completed it should have five motorhome only' parking bays - well done them!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Up to you to reply to Asda*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Response from Asda re motorhome parking as OP
> 
> I suggest you email direct with locations etc to
> ...


Thanks Ray, I have emailed Rachel with my negative experience at Asda Norwich.

Viv


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was in the Dawlish area a couple of weeks ago. Went to the Sainsbury store just outside the town and was pleased to see several motorhome parking bays. Looks like one supermarket chain at least has the right idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If our local Asda has a 'Policy' I don't know about it

We park and shop over two bays

I think you will find that Asda has overall parking control as once when we got a ticket and I cant remember why, Asda revoked it

It is a small Asda and we are regular customers

I would think it would need to state the parking conditions

ie two bays, two tickets

many especially in the Lake District do--and you takes your choice

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Asda Welcome... or not!*



HermanHymer said:


> airstream said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Just a bit of follow-up.. In response to my email (above) I was phoned by the manager of NORWICH Asda who apologised profusely and confirmed that customers in mh's are just as welcome as any other customer and he would communicate with parking management accordingly and when next in store, or any problems, to ask for him personally at the help desk instore. Quite a positive response but seeing Herman has gone into hibernation I can't test whether this positivity translates into a real result. Watch this space!

Viv


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..
If I was parked as considerately as possible and some one came along and asked me to move as I was taking up two spaces.. I would say "no!" as politely as possible.. Wind the window up and wait for Sandra to come out with the shopping..

But seeing as it has never happened anywhere, here or abroad I can't see the confrontation happening.

ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

pandalf said:


> With a community of over 71,000 members, who will each have a past or present average disposable income that is 1.5 times the national average,


Really, that might apply to you, but to assume is very dangerous. I and possibly many others have never received a salary equal to and certainly not in excess of the national average.
If what you say is true then this has now become a club for the rich and not the ordinary man.
Gerry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gerry

has Asda ever turned you away??

Never have we experienced this, in our local Asda or others

Aldra


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

aldra said:


> Gerry
> 
> has Asda ever turned you away??
> 
> ...


We have never been turned away from a supermarket due to the space that we have used to park. Having said that we do not know the circumstances behind those who have been asked to move. I would certainly expect that if you were to go when it is busy you may not be welcome.
A lot may down to consideration for others, something that is in serious decline in this country.
Gerry


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Brighton Marina Asda were very helpful in allocating a suitable place for me to park.
Parked in Falmouth/Penryn Asda plenty of times, out of the way with many other M/homes. brens


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ive never found the car parks full anough to worry about taking up two spacees TBH.

I checked with a parking attendant at Hungerford as my rear was hanging over the end of the spot (as was the front) but as I was the end space it had no effect on anyone else. She started that as long as all four wheels were in the space I was fine.

I pointed to a car which had just lazily parked up with two wheels over the line and asked "Unlike her! toi which she whipped out a ticket for the lazy cow! :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I cannot understand why any sane and sensible individual should believe they have the RIGHT to park overnight on someone else's private land - be it a car park or not - without first asking permission.

Do I have the right to park my motorhome overnight on your property without first asking permission?


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

oldun said:


> I cannot understand


I've not heard those words used on here for ages :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Asda and the other supermarkets must get an income from the Private Parking enforcers.

I contacted Asda earlier this year regarding their Metrocentre outlet just off the A1 in Gateshead. I pointed out the advantages regarding motorhomes but they were pleasant enough but not interested. This outlet has a vast car park that is never totally full, it has 24 hour fuel and a large supermarket with a Cafe.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If I dare to say so, this seems to have been a productive thread. It began with a small number of people complaining about ASDA's negativity towards motorhomes and seem to conclude that all may be/can be/will be ok! Should you wish to park in /over two bays at Asda while you do your shopping but I could be wrong :wink: 
Alan


----------

